

Generating every image possible. - adriancooney
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-creativity/21beed4789fe

======
DanBC
This is a nice introduction to permutations.

It would be good to add a line under the Wolfram Alpha image to explain just
how big that number is; maybe the number of 0s?

I like the nice explanation of what happens when you reduce the size and the
colour range. Perhaps the author should add in one more final step? A 50 x 50
size image, of just two colours? 2^(50^2) is still a pretty big number.

------
zallarak
This is an interesting though experiment, thanks for writing. I'd note that
some of it does not make sense to me. For example, you can't cover every angle
of a photo because that is a non-discrete measurement.

